
Facebook Quietly Ends Racial Ad Profiling – Revue - lladnar
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/themarkup/issues/facebook-quietly-ends-racial-ad-profiling-269635
======
perplexed
I assume you can still target by age and gender? If so, why should race be
treated any differently?

~~~
badrabbit
Because race is not a biological trait. Age and gender cause reliable
differences in how people behave and respond to stimuli. Race is a made up
social class system. while ethnicity is biological, it is up to individuals to
adhere to ethnic culutural norms that can be used to predict how they respond
to ads. In other words, there are no black hormones or organs/parts of brain
that develop only on people of specific ethnicities.

But all of that aside, even age and gender should not be used unless that
information was explicitly shared by the user to be used for targeted
advertising against them.

~~~
lowdose
> Because race is not a biological trait.

Is that only in humans?

~~~
badrabbit
I believe in animal kingdom taxonomy,race is not a concept. There are species
of course (homosapien for humans). Perhaps animal societies secretly have a
concept of race to divide and rule each other? Doubt it.

------
ponker
So now advertisers will need to use “people who like Fetty Wap” and “people
who like sailing” as proxies.

~~~
chillacy
Isn't that better? Like if you're selling sailing equipment, I can't imagine
that excluding <ethnicity> possibly make things better for those people who
also happen to like sailing.

~~~
d8ie3ueuru
This assumes a product has no legitimate reason to be racially targeted. There
aren't a lot of white people buying afro pick combs.

~~~
viraptor
You can still target for afro though. Which may be better than targeting
racially where afro doesn't apply for majority anyway.

